# "Chuck" Norris Cole FACTS



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris can go 1-18 and still shoot 55%, but that's moot because he'd never go 1-18.


David Stern demanded he eliminate his high top fade, for "basketball reasons." It created too much of a competitive imbalance.


Norris taught John Stockton how to pass.


Norris never believed in Santa Claus.


There have been several reports of Norris being in multiple locations simultaneously, kinda like Mickey Mouse at Disney World.


For Norris, filling out his name accounted for 1600 points on his SAT.


Norris doesn't always throw dimes, but when he does, he prefers SportsCenter highlights.


No-No only attended classes to raise his teachers' grade average.


David Stern passes all of his decisions through the desk of Norris.


Norris could've registered a 50-inch vertical at the draft combine, but didn't want to embarrass his peers and waste his valuable time discussing the record in subsequent media interviews.


Speaking of interviews, Norris selected teams he wanted to interview, and gave only one permission to draft him. A wise Decision.


Norris taught Tim Tebow how to Tebow. Tim ends every prayer with a "PS, thanks for Norris."


LeBron James left Cleveland to get out of Norris' shadow. Of course, Norris used his incredible persuasive abilities to convince James this is still his team.


Norris doesn't sleep. He stays up all night cutting video for Erik Spoelstra to watch and learn.


Norris can't dance. It's forbidden under US law.


Norris ended the lockout, both of them.










I'm still uncovering facts. Does anyone know any more?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love this:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This guy is gonna be an internet phenomenon by June.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Wish he would bring back the high top fade. That had cult status written all over it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*How Norris Cole improves the Miami Heat transition game*

Awesome, long writeup on Norris and the Heat's transition game, equipped with advanced stats. I was reading it thinking it was from a Heat fan site until I became more and more impressed with the information presented and realized at the end it is from a neutral party doing a series on different projected impact rookies around the league this year. I assumed they were being a little biased and rosey-lensed, which makes it even more awesome in retrospect. Good read.


----------

